# KITTENS! YAY!



## Spuzzi (Jan 8, 2005)

My grandma's cat is having kittens.  I am knitting them a blankie out of very warm yarn because I have heard that cats can have kittens in cold places beause they like hiding and the kittens die so maybe if she likes the blankie she will have them there! Once they are born I will post pics of them. This will likely happen in March!


----------

